# knit as you go - join strips for striped sweater or afghan



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

I've taken pics to show an easy way to join as you go. There is a pic of a sweater I made with this method. As you see I had my IPad upside down. Sorry. If you need more info, please ask. You will see that with the green on the left, that you will see that the join looks like the wrong side. Look at it from the other side, ie; green on right, yellow on left this works out as right side. Just a little fiddling as to which way to pull up loop will fix that. Ann


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

I LOVE this idea! Thank you!


----------



## Diane4961 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ann-other-knitter

Do you have the pattern. I like it and would like to try it
Diane


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Do you have this written out? I think I can figure it out from the pictures but in writing would help a lot.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't really understand what is happening here...maybe more instructions?


----------



## robinw (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, please! More instructions or photos! Thanks.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Love the sweater, but not sure I understand the process. Perhaps it could be a way to use up leftover yarn.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

This idea is not mine. I found It in a magazine. I have hundreds of knitting mags. So it may take a while. I thought Showing pics would be easier than words. I have a great deal of difficulty expressing knitting techniques in words. I have to go out this morning, but will knit and try to type what I mean in between. Or try to sort. my mags and find the man who invented this procedure. Til then. Ann


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

How about making a utube video? I don't get it either. But it would be something I would interested in.


----------



## great-grannie (Sep 14, 2011)

Would love to try it - will be watching for your next post.Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I sort of get it, but a youtube or more written directions would help me. I'll keep watching for more instructions - I think I would love knowing how to do this!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

thank you for your efforts- any more info would be greatly appreciated- I am trying to do this left-handed!!


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Machine knitters have a method called "Sew as you go" ... you knit the last stitch by pulling that one stitch worth of the new yarn through the side of the other panel as well as through the last stitch.

There's an old issue of Threads magazine that uses your new method to knit intarsia in the round -- pull a loop of new yarn through the side of the old knitting, then knit over and back with it.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Great idea! Thank you for reminding my old tired brain. 

Anita


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Very neat - thank you!!


----------



## robinw (Jun 22, 2011)

AmyClaire said:


> Machine knitters have a method called "Sew as you go" ... you knit the last stitch by pulling that one stitch worth of the new yarn through the side of the other panel as well as through the last stitch.
> 
> There's an old issue of Threads magazine that uses your new method to knit intarsia in the round -- pull a loop of new yarn through the side of the old knitting, then knit over and back with it.


So you pull a loop of yarn through one of the side stitches or ridges of the pre-knit piece you are joining to? I am starting to get a picture of this, I think. Then you knit with this loop across and back again and then repeat for the next 2 rows??? I wish I could just watch someone do it once so I could be sure I understand.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

robinw said:


> AmyClaire said:
> 
> 
> > Machine knitters have a method called "Sew as you go" ... you knit the last stitch by pulling that one stitch worth of the new yarn through the side of the other panel as well as through the last stitch.
> ...


Right on - you've got it. It really is so simple. Just pull the yarn fairly tight before you pull up the yarn in the next row above. I think it's best to pull up the new loop from the back to the right side, then turn, pull up a fairly large loop to knit back to beg., knit to joined side, pull remaining yarn tight, now start again dig your right needle into next row (vertical bar of garter st). Pull up yarn. Really if you ignore the fact that the yarn is coming through some previous knitting, just behave as if your working yarn is coming straight from the ball of working yarn. This should help a lot. Someone has suggested I make a video for Utube - I think I'm not able to comprehend how one goes about doing such a thing - too much technology for me at 73, even though my mind says I'm 50. Ann


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Yep, I definitely need more instructions/pictures in order to do this.


----------



## krafty ev (Apr 28, 2012)

I found this video, but the technique is different


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you. I actually understood. I can use this right away.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks interesting but more instruction would come in handy for me as well.


----------



## selyasa (Apr 10, 2012)

Off-topic, but why is there a presidential ad in the midst of this blog page?


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

selyasa said:


> Off-topic, but why is there a presidential ad in the midst of this blog page?


Because google ads pay for the web site. I just ignore the ads. I also have a flash blocker on my browser so I don't have a problem with malevolent code in the ads. It takes a while to load each page but it's worth the privacy and security.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Here are more detailed pics. I had my husband take them as I held the yarns. With turquoise yarn using cable cast on, knit one row. This will now have your right needle point near the yellow work. To simplify the for the pic. I am using a crochet hook. Insert hook from front to back into yellow work (there is a vertical bar at edge of yellow) between bar and next st. pull up a loop in turquoise. This is the working yarn after you have finished your first row in turquoise, pull this loop until it is about 36" long. Now forget. That you have pulled your working yarn thru a loop in the yellow work. Turn. Your work and using the part of the turquoise yarn that worked the last row, knit 20 Stitches, turn, knit 20 sts. You have now knitted two rows with the loop in the turquoise yarn. Pull this yarn tight so that there is no more yarn left in that loop. The next two rows are a repeat of the last rows. Get the crochet hook, or as I usually do, use the right needle to pull up your working yarn into the next bar above the first bar, which you used in the last procedure. Pull another long loop in turquoise (this is not a stitch) until about 36". Turn, using this loop to knit the next two rows. When done, pull yarn nearest ball of yarn tight. Now keep repeating these steps.
I'm afraid that if I give too many details, it becomes complicated. It's no good just trying to understand by reading, you have to do it as you read. I can only post three pics at a time so will not give any more details just read this and look at the pics. Ann - good luck


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi again. If you still did not get this method. My other method is: to cast on whatever number of sts you want, by attaching your yarn to the first strip of knitting, then casting on the sts. knit first row til you have one st. left on left needle, slip this st. to rt. needle, knit into first strip of knitting (the vertical bar), pulling up a new st. on to rt. needle, pass the slipped stitch over this new st. turn, knit to end. Repeat these two rows. Good luck. I'm sorry if this is not plain enough, but I do not have any better way of doing this. Not meaning to be sarcastic, but until you have played and frogged a bit it may not make sense. I do hope you can get it, as otherwise, crochet them tog. or sew tog. I do urge you to persevere, as you will always have the same amount of rows as your previous strip. I also have no idea why my pics still come out upside. down. As you see, knitting is easy for me, but working on this IPad is driving me crazy. Ann


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you (and your wonderful husband) for posting those pictures. You both went above and beyond, and I am sure all of us KPers appreciate the effort!


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

rjazz said:


> Thank you (and your wonderful husband) for posting those pictures. You both went above and beyond, and I am sure all of us KPers appreciate the effort!


Riazz: Thanks. Much appreciate your care. Hugs. Ann


----------



## great-grannie (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks to both of you- I am going to try this today.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

krafty ev said:


> I found this video, but the technique is different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks sort of like the joining instructions in the 10-Stitch blanket. Does anyone else think so?


----------



## kidsjsme (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank You Ann for this suggestion. I don't get it either and agree that written or video would help me too - I appreciate you - and thanks for the other feedback. I thought I didn't get it 'cause I'm not a real experienced knitter - - yet


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes. That ran through my mind..........the joining instructions in the ten stitch blanket.


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

you are a really cool lady. LOVE It. Thanks for your help. I learned something new almost everyday on KP


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

I have often wondered "why not..." on this technique. And you can! Thank you!!!


----------



## FlorB21 (Mar 16, 2013)

lOVE IT.thanks


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

krafty ev said:


> I found this video, but the technique is different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

ann-other-knitter said:


> I've taken pics to show an easy way to join as you go. There is a pic of a sweater I made with this method. As you see I had my IPad upside down. Sorry. If you need more info, please ask. You will see that with the green on the left, that you will see that the join looks like the wrong side. Look at it from the other side, ie; green on right, yellow on left this works out as right side. Just a little fiddling as to which way to pull up loop will fix that. Ann


Oh, THERE you are!! I couldn't remember where I'd seen your post, so I just posted this video over on the main page today.

I remembered your post with these photos and started looking through the links I've saved over time, because I knew that I had one that demonstrated it. I found this one, finally -- had mislabeled it when I renamed it. Anyway, here is the video link that I was looking for -- it clearly demonstrates how to do what your photos show.

Thanks for sharing, 'cause I think it could save afghan knitters a whole lot of time!


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

I have been looking for something like this for so, so long, but I would love to have a written pattern to follow along with the pictures. Please, please, do your best to write one!


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Just found your written instructions. Can't wait to try this out!! Thank you so much.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

GeAnnnius = genius!!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Yarnie.One said:


> Oh, THERE you are!! I couldn't remember where I'd seen your post, so I just posted this video over on the main page today.
> 
> I remembered your post with these photos and started looking through the links I've saved over time, because I knew that I had one that demonstrated it. I found this one, finally -- had mislabeled it when I renamed it. Anyway, here is the video link that I was looking for -- it clearly demonstrates how to do what your photos show.
> 
> ...


----------

